# Shows scheduled, all-around help needed (some gaited)



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

first question: They mean TALL boots. Chaps are not typically allowed.

third question: Tie him to a piece of twine that is attached to the trailer. Never tie to the trailer itself

fifth: I believe that means "young amateur" or "young adult"


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> first question: They mean TALL boots. Chaps are not typically allowed.
> 
> third question: Tie him to a piece of twine that is attached to the trailer. Never tie to the trailer itself
> 
> fifth: I believe that means "young amateur" or "young adult"


 Thanks. So, to clarify, I can wear chaps for my Western events?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Kay, another question. What pants do you wear under chaps? I need black, but I'm not sure what brands are good and not overly expensive. Last year I just used a pair from Kohls, without chaps, would those be okay, you think?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Is it okay to braid Molly in hunter braids the night before and stall her overnight? We're leaving at 7am and to leave time to braid, I'd have to get up around 4! You think she'll be okay having them in overnight?

We're pretty much ready for sunday; we just picked up the trailer tonight, and I'm not going to expect too much from this show, honestly. Neither Arty or Molly are really in show condition, Molly hasn't been ridden in a few weeks, and they're both lacking muscle. We'll see, though. Wish us luck!


----------

